# [SOLVED] Dell - Optiplex Gx520 - upgrade



## nathanmk (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi guys,
Ok ill start off with saying that im aware of my vintage kit ive been working with over the years!but its been the best buy ever, without any issues EVER.


Now since my work loads increased and system requirements on my desktop are limited, ive been considering upgrading / changing my desktop.


So since i am upgrading, would anyone have some suggestions on what products i could invest in to meet these demands, such as Ram / harddrive / sound / graphics cards etc. 



Im not sure which products on the market would suit these needs, and would have to invest in something that wouldnt work.


Heres some info from my bios below:


Intel Pent 4, CPU 2.8 Ghz

Processor speed 800mhz
64bit win7


memory speed 533mhz
DDr2 Sdram
4 x 256 mb - 1gb Ram


So guys is it possible to upgrade my ram, and what with, ive no idea. is 4gb the max i can get / would i be safer getting 4 x 1mb DDr2's? or changing one / two do the same job?


Sorry for the long question! 





Thanks in advance
-N


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell - Optiplex Gx520 - upgrade*








and welcome to the Forum

Each memory slot can hold DDR2 PC2-5300, DDR2 PC2-6400 with a maximum of 2GB per slot

Your best configuration would be 2 x 2GB sticks


----------



## nathanmk (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Dell - Optiplex Gx520 - upgrade*

Thanks for the fast reply old rich!

ok thats great news, well since there is access to the additional two slot, shall i remove them or can ya leave them in, once again ive no idea about this kind of thing 

which set would you suggest from your post above, 5300 / 6400's?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell - Optiplex Gx520 - upgrade*

I would not fill all four slots . . it can cause memory errors . . I'd go with the 6400 if it was the same price.

You can find the memory at RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## nathanmk (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Dell - Optiplex Gx520 - upgrade*

Brilliant!thanks again!!

My issue well and truly sorted


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it goes.


----------

